# Unpopular opinions



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

In this thread we list our unpopular opinions. *Don't judge and/or freak out at people on their opinion, keep it respective and play nice. I don't want to start a flame war.*

1. I don't like Periphery or actually any of those popular "djent/progressive metal" bands.
2. Meshuggah is the only djent for me, the only band that comes close to them is Hacktivist, and I absolutely do not like the rapping in it.
3. Yes, djent is a genre.
4. I can't stand guitars with less than 22 frets.

Feel free to list your unpopular opinions here.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 6, 2013)

This thread is a load of bull.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> This thread is a load of bull.



Might actually be a popular opinion, you never know.


----------



## Watty (Apr 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> In this thread we list our unpopular opinions. *Don't judge and/or freak out at people on their opinion, keep it respective and play nice. I don't want to start a flame war.*



 I've listed plenty of unpopular opinions...all folks do is leave anonymous neg rep.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 6, 2013)

I hate mushrooms on pizza! Leave the god damn mushrooms off the fucking pizza!!!


----------



## pink freud (Apr 6, 2013)

The only objective difference between AC/DC and Nickelback is the decades they came out in. Both follow the same formula.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 6, 2013)

Watty said:


> I've listed plenty of unpopular opinions...all folks do is leave anonymous neg rep.



I still remember that thread on that school teacher where people would be angry because of pretty much every word you would write.

My unpopular opinions:

-Djent is nor complex, nor creative, nor revolutionary
-Just because it sounds syncopated, it doesn't mean it is complex
-All music genres contain polyrhythms, but not all contain polymeters
-Spending lots of cash on gear won't make your music better, but it may sound better
-Gear doesn't equal talent
-You may not need to spend 3 grand on a guitar if you are only going to play 2 strings.
-Using the gear your idols use isn't going to boost your skills
-Learning theory is not overrated 
-Getting good rep doesn't make your dick grow bigger or increase your credit. Stop asking people to give you good rep. 
-There are other drum plugins out there other than DFH 2.0 or whatever your current "producer" is using


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 6, 2013)

Edited out. Delete this, plox.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I still remember that thread on that school teacher where people would be angry because of pretty much every word you would write.
> 
> My unpopular opinions:
> 
> ...



Haha, how much I like your contribution, 50% is ranting  No problem though.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> ets get as much butthurt as possible in this thread.



Ban in 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Ban in 3, 2, 1 ...



You're right, already editted.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 6, 2013)

Band shirts are ugly.




































TAKE COVER.


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 6, 2013)

I think The Matrix and its sequels blow.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 6, 2013)

*** Dons flame suit ***


Djent is not progressive.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 6, 2013)

99% of the time, facial piercings on men look stupid as hell.

Also, spacers/plugs. If you can fit a dick in the hole you stretched into your earlobe, there's a problem.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 6, 2013)

(May contain both popular and unpopular opinions. This is subjective depending upon who you ask. Either way, no fucks are given here because I'm just gonna say what I gotta say, bans/neg rep be damned.)

-Djent annoys the shit out of me and I'm positive it has pretty much run it's course. 

-I see no personal use for 8+ string guitars, but I don't begrudge people that use them. They're probably more innovative in how they use them than I ever could be, so that's a definite factor.


-Conspiracy theorists are the epitome of immaturity because they love to blame hidden faceless entities for their problems instead of just owning up to the fact that they fucked up their own lives and they cannot take accountability for it.

-I'm tired of the lack of dynamics in death metal. Blast-beating and trem picking for 5 minutes is getting old and stale and I'm disliking it for the same reasons I hate fucking core bands that do breakdowns for 5 minutes. It was cool back in the 90s because it was new. After listening to that shit for so many years, I find myself loving bands that actually have a concept of dynamics and can use them in a way that is still heavy as fuck. If nothing else, at least write catchy trem picked lines instead of every dissonant and atonal sound that you can randomly come up with.

-People need to stop fucking arguing over religion. Bitching over whose imaginary friend is more real is nuttier than a squirrel turd. In fact, keep that shit to yourself. The majority of the people around you already know the basic premise of your religion, and don't give a fuck about it. Telling them about it isn't going to make them suddenly say "I've seen the light! Sign me up!". No, they're probably trying to figure out how to shut you the fuck up so they can get back to discussing something useful.
Ancillary to that:
Nobody gives a shit if you don't believe in anything at all either. Good for you. Keep that shit to yourself as well. I swear some atheists that I've run into love to be that smug ass mofo that thrives on starting shit with religious folk for no damn good reason and acts like they jerk off to Christopher Hitchen's photos every night. South Park was right, people like that essentially make having a lack of any belief into a fucking religion of its own and if left up to them, they'd have factions of people that scream "I'm more rational and logical than you!!!" For the love of Science that you so profess, stop with that shit please and stfu.

-Vegans, please stop trying to guilt trip the fuck out of people that eat meat. We're not gonna stop eating meat. You could tell me that the poor cow that was made into my burger suffered cruelly and was clubbed to death with a spiked bat, and yes I'll feel bad; but I'll probably just cry my eyes out right into that burger as I continue to eat it. Why? Because I chose to eat meat and nothing you say or do will change that. If you feel so strongly that I support wanton murder and genocide over a fucking 4x4 In N Out burger, just stop talking to me and go hang out with your vegan friends. I'd rather we stopped hanging out than listen to you bitch at me about this shit. I just don't care.

-I'm sick of people excessively gearwhoring. Look, a guitar and related accessories are just tools. They may be pretty, but they're tools to be used to make music, not money. Even as a person that wants to start their own guitar shop, I don't see it as a means to just make money. I see it as a means to help people get the tools they need to write the next generations great hits. I'm not "jealous" of your acquisitions. Frankly, I dgaf if you managed to buy a 5k PRS. I care more about the music you make with it. And truth be told, in most cases I hear people running a cheap 7321 into free Poulin vsts making more interesting and inspirational music than people that have over 10k in gear. I honestly view gearwhoring in the same light as tiny penis syndrome and also as a horrible mismanagement of cash. If you have so much money to throw around, why not donate it to people that could really use it? Volunteer at a soup kitchen or donate to the hundreds or even thousands of good charities out there where that money will actually be of good use? Stop being selfish and covetous as fuck and stop trying to "keep up with the Jones'". Or at the very least, put that shit to work and make a good album that will inspire others. 

Come at me brethren!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

Meshuggah is actually pretty boring, and there are bands that take their basic blueprint and do it much better.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 6, 2013)

- i find Stanley Kubrick films to be absolute garbage. yes he had a good eye for shots, but his films lack emotional depth and the human element necessary to make a great film.

- i find most local bands/music scenes to be irritating as hell. i understand that people must start somewhere (although its debatable how true even that is) but for the most part its repetitive and not worth the ticket price. on a related note... 

- i find friends that are in bands annoying because they expect me to pony up for a ticket and criss-cross the MA-RI area and support them... every week. unless you have a new setlist or something i won't go because i won't be entertained.. and last time i checked that's why i go to shows, to be entertained.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 6, 2013)

I made this thread months ago. It got closed within seconds. I guess I could share though.
- I like periphery's self titled album, but don't like Periphery II
- I don't like Megadeth or Slayer
- I'm not too keen on BTBAM
- Djent kids don't really annoy me. Arrogant Djent kids do though
- Avatar was only OK

from here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...316-opinions-could-get-you-killed-thread.html


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 6, 2013)

Paying thousands of dollars to make a C a DD is silly.


----------



## Vinchester (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes when I listen to/ play super distorted brutal metal stuff I have to ask myself: Is this music? What the fuck am I doing?


----------



## Watty (Apr 6, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Also, spacers/plugs. If you can fit a dick in the hole you stretched into your earlobe, there's a problem.



I TOTALLY thought I was the only one to think this...


----------



## Heroin (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm kind of into this whole djent movement but I hate people who are obnoxious about it. "The first rule of djent, is you do not talk about djent".

I'm not religious but I'm not against religion, as long as you're not physically harming anyone in the name of your religion and you're not shoving it down people's throats I couldn't care less.



BlackMastodon said:


> 99% of the time, facial piercings on men look stupid as hell.



That offends me  but I respect your opinion.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 6, 2013)

*Flame Suit On*

I *Really* like DragonForce.

People who claim to be fans of *music* but only listen to a genre or two aren't really fans of music.

It should be not only legal but *encouraged* to run over pedestrians that violate traffic laws.

People who say, "Freedom of religion does not mean Freedom from Religion," should be smacked upside the head. Repeatedly. With a Tire Iron.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 6, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> -People need to stop fucking arguing over religion. Bitching over whose imaginary friend is more real is nuttier than a squirrel turd. In fact, keep that shit to yourself. The majority of the people around you already know the basic premise of your religion, and don't give a fuck about it. Telling them about it isn't going to make them suddenly say "I've seen the light! Sign me up!". No, they're probably trying to figure out how to shut you the fuck up so they can get back to discussing something useful.
> Ancillary to that:
> Nobody gives a shit if you don't believe in anything at all either. Good for you. Keep that shit to yourself as well. I swear some atheists that I've run into love to be that smug ass mofo that thrives on starting shit with religious folk for no damn good reason and acts like they jerk off to Christopher Hitchen's photos every night. South Park was right, people like that essentially make having a lack of any belief into a fucking religion of its own and if left up to them, they'd have factions of people that scream "I'm more rational and logical than you!!!" For the love of Science that you so profess, stop with that shit please and stfu.
> 
> ...


I COME AT YOU!!!

With love. I agree so wholeheartedly I think I might agree with 250% heart.

Especially with dogmatic atheists who have turned their anti-theism into a religion of its own. Hate that so much.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Apr 6, 2013)

I am the only human being on the face of this planet capable of ruling over it with a fair hand, ending war and oppression and ushering humanity into an everlasting era of peace.

(no, I'm not just here to ridicule this thread, this is my actual, honest opinion)


----------



## Watty (Apr 6, 2013)

Also, REAL flame suit on:

I hate metalheads who embody what people envision when they think of a metalhead. Take your patch-laden denim jackets, your animal skins, your stupid tattoos, your god-awful hair, your eyeliner, your out of place band t-shirts, your stretched lobes, and your moshing and keep it to yourself. Honestly, I'm tired of dealing with the stigma that comes from saying you like metal when most everyone else is the "problem." And when confronted, don't tell me you aren't simply following a trend, because you are.

You're allowed to like something without embracing everything typically associated with said thing.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

I fucking hate bicyclists with a fiery passion. I'm pretty convinced that the mere act of getting on a bicycle makes you a worse human being.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I fucking hate bicyclists with a fiery passion. I'm pretty convinced that the mere act of getting on a bicycle makes you a worse human being.



You should never come to Holland.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 6, 2013)

More:

-I'm tired of people that feel they have the right to be free from being offended. Nope. People are gonna say offensive shit whether you like it or not. Grow the fuck up and realize that it's not all about you and your feelings. You're one person in a world of over 7 billion. Instead, learn to deal with it. Plenty of other people have, and they're better people for it.

-The flip side of that: 
People think they have the right to spout offensive shit, but be free of other's retorts to it. Nope. By all means, say whatever offensive shit you want, but you better damn well expect people to tell you to fuck off for it. Stop with the solipsis viewpoints of the world and realize that other people do exist in this world and realize that your offensive shit will provoke people into saying/doing something in response. And if you're one of those assholes whose sole purpose in the world is to troll others online, realize that people are not your fucking emotional punching bag just because your life sucks. It's not their fault that you can't own up to your own shitty life and they don't need to feel the brunt of your ineptitude. Grow a pair and man the fuck up. Fix your own fucking emotional baggage.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 6, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I fucking hate bicyclists with a fiery passion. I'm pretty convinced that the mere act of getting on a bicycle makes you a worse human being.


 
Don't move to Austin, either.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 6, 2013)

hehe Flame suit on.

A pod hd can be tweaked to sound very close to an axefx standard or ultra, but not an axe fx 2. I've had both in my possession and have done it. 

I dislike metallica and liked megadeth, but prefer pantera to either.

Why spend $10k on a guitar you are scared to take out of your house????? 

All the elitist shit is garbage. So what, you have mad gear. Wtf does it matter when there is a kid with an HD500 and an RG7321 making better music than you are????

And for fucks sake!! Unless you have actually played a guitar or piece of gear stop bitching about how much of a piece of shit it is. I see tons of people bagging on gear they have no experience with and jumping bandwagons because someone doesn't like something. Quit being a sheep and be a wolf and form your own damn opinion before denouncing something.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 6, 2013)

Watty said:


> Also, REAL flame suit on:
> 
> I hate metalheads who embody what people envision when they think of a metalhead. Take your patch-laden denim jackets, your animal skins, your stupid tattoos, your god-awful hair, your eyeliner, your out of place band t-shirts, your stretched lobes, and your moshing and keep it to yourself. Honestly, I'm tired of dealing with the stigma that comes from saying you like metal when most everyone else is the "problem." And when confronted, don't tell me you aren't simply following a trend, because you are.
> 
> You're allowed to like something without embracing everything typically associated with said thing.



I hate it when I tell people that I listen to metal and then they go like: "Yeah, but where are your earrings, your piercings, your band t-shirts, your long hair, your eyeliner, your bad breath, your terrible body odour, your denim jackets?"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 6, 2013)

If you're a metalhead doesn't mean you are a smoker and a drinker and a druggie. You're a metalhead when you enjoy listening to metal.


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2013)

For all their talk about being an accepting bunch of loveable outcasts, metalheads generally come off like catty high school girls.


----------



## Pav (Apr 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> -Djent is nor complex, nor creative, nor revolutionary
> -Just because it sounds syncopated, it doesn't mean it is complex





ghstofperdition said:


> -Djent annoys the shit out of me and I'm positive it has pretty much run it's course.
> -I see no personal use for 8+ string guitars, but I don't begrudge people that use them.



You guys beat me to it, but after giving "djent" a pretty fair chance, I can't help but feel that it's just the latest trend.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 6, 2013)

-42- said:


> For all their talk about being an accepting bunch of loveable outcasts, metalheads generally come off like catty high school girls.


 

This is true. lol


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 6, 2013)

-42- said:


> For all their talk about being an accepting bunch of loveable outcasts, metalheads generally come off like catty high school girls.



Pretty much. I actually prefer the catty high school girls because at least they're a decent sight to look at.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 6, 2013)

Watty said:


> Also, REAL flame suit on:
> 
> I hate metalheads who embody what people envision when they think of a metalhead. Take your patch-laden denim jackets, your animal skins, your stupid tattoos, your god-awful hair, your eyeliner, your out of place band t-shirts, your stretched lobes, and your moshing and keep it to yourself. Honestly, I'm tired of dealing with the stigma that comes from saying you like metal when most everyone else is the "problem." And when confronted, don't tell me you aren't simply following a trend, because you are.
> 
> You're allowed to like something without embracing everything typically associated with said thing.



This. FUCKING THIS!

I hate those dumbass scenesters with a fiery passion.
Those dumbasses are the reasons that metalheads get bullied and they even bring the bullying on themselves because of their dumb stereotype fashions.
They should stop embarrassing themselves and and genuine metalheads who actually care about he music rather rather than fashion.

Noone gets bullied for listening to Jazz. Why? because theirs not a dumb trend where they dress all emo and put on nail varnish and eyeliner.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Sephael (Apr 6, 2013)

Watty said:


> I TOTALLY thought I was the only one to think this...


I've been saying it for years, and when Family Guy did their virginity episode about ear sex I had to play it for a couple people I know with gaged out ears.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 6, 2013)

Metallica changed the face of music and are fucking awesome.

Cats are shit pets they don't care about you in fact they think you are a loser and are simply using you for food and shelter.

The digital modeller/fx unit /profiler i buy today will be worthless in 10 years.

The beatles were pretty good but not brilliant.

The more beer i drink the better i play guitar.

The amount of bottom end applied to most metal guitarists sound these days makes a bass player redundant.

If someone is on a buget and looking for a bedroom practice amp they should not buy a used 5150 and a mesa oversized cab.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 6, 2013)

My views on this what this thread is about:


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 6, 2013)

I hate bacon.

Seriously.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 6, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> I hate bacon.
> 
> Seriously.


 

BLASPHEMY!!! lol


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a Conservative.

I always take looks into consideration when looking for a date with a women, although I do look at some one's personality too. Fortunately there are a lot of beautiful girls out there.

I prefer brunettes to blondes. 

Mexican made guitars are pretty awesome

Jackson guitars, even their imports, are fairly consistent. 

Just because your guitar was made by some small lutheir does not make it automatically better than any other guitar out there. It is probably just as good as any ESP, Gibson, Fender, G&L, Jackson, Ibanez, ect. high end production guitar. Once you get to the higher tier of guitars the differences are pretty subtle. 

I like most high end guitars, including USA Deans and Gibsons. 

I think that Schecter's QC is pretty poor. I have not played a USA one so I cannot comment on those. An LTD, Ibanez Premium or Jackson pro is far superior. 

I am one hot piece of ass.

I believe most people are good people. 

I only listen to metal for the guitar playing.

Any good man can get achieve anything he wants if he puts his mind to it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> -Getting good rep doesn't make your dick grow bigger or increase your credit. Stop asking people to give you good rep.



says the guy with only 1 green bar


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

Albionic said:


> The amount of bottom end applied to most metal guitarists sound these days makes a bass player redundant.


I think this is only partially true, and the full answer is much worse: very few metal guitarists have any respect or appreciation for the bass as an instrument. I recently re-listened to ...And Justice For All, and I had a bit of an epiphany. People talk about how massive that guitar tone was, that it was so full and thick that they didn't even need a bassist. I actually came to think the opposite: that such a bass-heavy guitar tone just highlighted how empty the album sounded without a bass. I think too many guitarists have taken the wrong lesson from this album.

On top of this, a very large percentage of "bassists", especially in the metal scene, are really just guitarists with basses. I once tried out on bass for a local metal band, and one of the guitarists and songwriters said that, at least for certain parts, they'd really want me to play with a pick, using palm muting, 
through heavy distortion. All I could think was "so you don't want a bassist, you just want someone to play guitar on a bass".

All of this is why I really appreciate bands like Gorod and Obscura (although it's too bad Jeroen left, because new Pestilence is awful), who really GET what a well-played bass can do for a band.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 6, 2013)

100% agree on the whole 'metalhead' image thing. I stopped giving a shit about my metal cred about a month ago and bought blue jeans for the first time in 12 years and I haven't worn all black for a little while now. I like how I look a lot more now and wish I did it sooner, not like I had anyone to impress by ony wearing black jeans and band shirts.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 6, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> I'm a Conservative.
> 
> I always take looks into consideration when looking for a date with a women, although I do look at some one's personality too. Fortunately there are a lot of beautiful girls out there.
> 
> ...


 
I see what you did there, Kev.


----------



## RevelGTR (Apr 6, 2013)

I think Jimi Hendrix is extremely overrated
I think Allan Holdsworth sounds awful
Periphery 1 was better then Periphery 2
Men should not get piercings
Mark Knopfler is the greatest guitar player of all time
That is all.


----------



## Watty (Apr 6, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> I'm a Conservative.



I feel like this was the only "opinion" you have that's somewhat unpopular, the rest were things I don't think all that many people would disagree with.

_So long as you have good reasons for believing what you do_, I don't see being Conservative as all that unpopular either; devil's in the details just as conviction should be in the justification.


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 6, 2013)

- Black t-shirts are mostly boring. Especially black band shirts.
- "Being true to metal" is foolish and will limit your creativity and every other aspect of your life.
- Tattoos and piercings on ladies are mostly a huge turn-off.
- Adding chromatic notes in your metal guitar solo doesn't make your music jazz metal.
- Hating on Justin Bieber/Rebecca Black/other pop product doesn't make you cool.
- Justin Timberlake's new album is one of the best albums this year so far.
- Jimi Hendrix's tone sucks.
- Music wasn't better in the old days.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 6, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I fucking hate bicyclists with a fiery passion. I'm pretty convinced that the mere act of getting on a bicycle makes you a worse human being.



Come at me bro. Europe is basically all bikes, as we don't excrete petrol here by the litres.




Mine:
-Battle jackets are ridiculous. 
-I really dislike the feminist movement and the queer movement. 
-and as already echoed in this thread (making it a quite popular opinion): there is nothing progressive, intrinsically intelligent, or unique about djent.
-Nickelback do not "suck".
-Sellout is a word used by people who couldn't, there is nothing wrong with me wanting to feed myself by playing music.


----------



## benduncan (Apr 6, 2013)

i hate it when guys in bands think that you can ONLY play metal. when i stopped playing extreme metal i heard things like this a lot:

"your tunes are to simple man" (while wearing a "the ramones" shirt)

"did you mean to repeat the same boring four chords like that?"(its called a chord progression)

"weak"

and the big one "sellout"

im playing what i want to play. am i supposed to play death metal even though its not what i feel like playing, just for street cred/being "true". that would be selling out, just not for money. you dont have to like my music but....

EDIT:



Experimorph said:


> - "Being true to metal" is foolish and will limit your creativity and every other aspect of your life.


----------



## Brill (Apr 6, 2013)

I think the idea od communism is good, although when.it is put into practice it leads to terrible dictatorships.
I much prfer pop vocals over the majority of metal vocalists.
Small breasted women a lot more attractive than larger breasted.
Not all furrys yiff. Most just like to dress up and act like animals 
Australia is a terrible country with terriblr systems. Not only is it hot as fuck,, but a lot of people dont have jobs and just live off government payments because theyre lazy and/or drug users.
Blaiming someone for doing something ages ago tgat dddnt even happen to you, and they apoligized for it,is just a stupid stance.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 6, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> Don't move to Austin, either.



You mean not all people in texas drive bulldozers and monster trucks?  



Pav said:


> You guys beat me to it, but after giving "djent" a pretty fair chance, I can't help but feel that it's just the latest trend.



+1000000000



WSchaferJR said:


> Periphery 1 was better then Periphery 2



I like periphery, but i think they only have about 5 good songs.. the rest is trendy, tone-based fucking garbage. Racecar is by faaaaaaaaaaar and away their best product.


Schecters are uglier than what comes out of my anus. 

People who buy 8 strings around here generally dont use the top 6 strings.

I love jacksons but I HATE THEIR GODDAMN HEADSTOCKS!! 

I'd prefer an agile over pretty much any prestige ibanez.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Come at me bro. Europe is basically all bikes, as we don't excrete petrol here by the litres.


You assume too much. Bicyclists bother me far more when I'm walking than when I'm driving.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 6, 2013)

yingmin said:


> You assume too much. Bicyclists bother me far more when I'm walking than when I'm driving.



I don't assume anything. 
You said people with bikes probably are terrible (or at least worse than average) people, and I mentioned that in cultures where we do not idolize the car as much as the US does, they're very common. As such, you've just made a sweeping generalization about several cultures that you couldn't possibly have enough research on to back it up with.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> You mean not all people in texas drive bulldozers and monster trucks?


 
You forgot tractors.


----------



## mcd (Apr 6, 2013)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I am the only human being on the face of this planet capable of ruling over it with a fair hand, ending war and oppression and ushering humanity into an everlasting era of peace.
> 
> (no, I'm not just here to ridicule this thread, this is my actual, honest opinion)



This is coming from the guy who claims he hails from Assland.

Oh lead us great one!


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't like extended range guitars.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I don't assume anything.
> You said people with bikes probably are terrible (or at least worse than average) people, and I mentioned that in cultures where we do not idolize the car as much as the US does, they're very common. As such, you've just made a sweeping generalization about several cultures that you couldn't possibly have enough research on to back it up with.



Haha. And you recognize no possibility that I was being at all facetious or hyperbolic? If you thought my comment about all bicyclists being terrible people was completely in earnest, there is something seriously wrong with your head. You should get off that bicycle once in a while.


----------



## davidengel (Apr 6, 2013)

Jimmy Page was a hack who majorly profited off of other people's work.

A vast majority of djent is shit, and being considered a "progressive" genre is laughable.

Politicians don't care about you. It's a big club, and we're not in it. 

America is a sinking ship, and we're all on it together regardless of political opinion. (I shouldn't have to say this applies only to Americans )

Deathcore is boring as fuck and always will be. 

Bass drops and breakdowns every four measures won't make your music brutaler, it will however make me turn the song off immediately. 

Dubstep is annoying, as is 90% of electronic music.

The digital age of audio recording and production is slowly causing the decline of musicianship. Why sing in pitch when Autotune/Melodyne can fix it? (As an audio engineer I'm not opposed to using these programs, and I certainly don't mind working in digital based DAWs either.)

Marijuana should be legalized for recreational use (although a popular opinion, there is still opposition towards it)

I hope the music industry collapses. I support Kickstarter/IndieGoGo campaigns that would allow musicians to remain independent but would still be able to afford and create music for fans (See Protest the Hero's latest endeavor, I dare you to call that a bad idea.)

No flameshield because I don't need one, COME AT ME BRO 

Edit - I forgot the most important unpopular opinion! 

Anal Cunt creates music that speaks to the soul, if you don't like Anal Cunt you don't like music.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 6, 2013)

Tony Kaye had no business being in Yes post Fragile. The fact that Chris Squire called something with Tony Kaye in it Yes after Fragile just shows that he doesn't care about Yes. And seriously, if you're going to have anyone else singing in Yes, just let it be Trevor Horn.

Spanish wine is better than French wine. Armagnac is better than cognac. People who put coke in brandy shouldn't drink brandy.

I feel strongly about very little else.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 6, 2013)

davidengel said:


> Jimmy Page was a hack who majorly profited off of other people's work.



lol jimmy page is my hero. i can't tell you why his music just speaks to me and his playing sends shivers down my spine. but i accept technically his playing isn't the best. i cant really explain it but there it is.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 6, 2013)

The Avengers is the best film ever made.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

Albionic said:


> The Avengers is the best film ever made.



On that note, the Dark Knight was not that good.

edit: and Prometheus was AWFUL.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 6, 2013)

davidengel said:


> Anal Cunt creates music that speaks to the soul, if you don't like Anal Cunt you don't like music.



i remember napalm deth wanted to do a split 7" with anal cunt and they released a song called "no we don't want to do a split 7" with your fucking band"


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 6, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Small breasted women a lot more attractive than larger breasted.
> .



Specially when they have a great ass.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Pav (Apr 6, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Small breasted women a lot more attractive than larger breasted.



Blasphemy.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 6, 2013)

My contributions to this thread would mean certain dismissal. So I'll just cruise for the lolz!


----------



## Draceius (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll probably get crucified for this

I don't like and have never liked any of hendrix's works and I find hendrix fan boys (and any fan boys for that matter) to be the most annoying people on the damn planet, liking a musician is one thing, but claiming they're the be all and end all of music is just ridiculous.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 6, 2013)

Be all to end all certainly not, but he is definitely an important stepping stone in the way music has developed.

I personally hate when people take a rock, pop, oldies, etc. song covering it with 'heavy' guitars, distortion, drop tuned, etc. and then proceed to call it better. It isn't 9/10. Said person just doesn't like anything other than metal.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Specially when they have a great ass.



Nah.
That's out of proportion. Small tits need a small and tight ass.
But otherwise... I think small tits and big tits look to extreme on either side. As long as they're a reasonably average size and don't droop like my grandpas ball it doesn't get better.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I personally hate when people take a rock, pop, oldies, etc. song covering it with 'heavy' guitars, distortion, drop tuned, etc. and then proceed to call it better. It isn't 9/10. Said person just doesn't like anything other than metal.



I am so tired of "irony" in general, but I think it's even more annoying in metal bands. Taking goofy, upbeat lyrics or subject matter and putting it over heavy music as a joke, like several years ago when a bunch of heavy bands covered Britney Spears and such. Or the more recent trend in music videos, like the Protest the Hero video where they're roller skating. I can appreciate metal musicians with a genuine sense of humor, such as Devin Townsend or Abbath from Immortal, but so many bands lately just come across as saying "LOOK AT HOW WACKY WE ARE!!!!". It's actually more annoying to me than the ultra-serious metal bands, because it just feels like an empty, meaningless backlash. Instead of taking themselves too seriously, they're going way out of their way to show you that they don't take themselves seriously at all.


----------



## Breakdown (Apr 6, 2013)

- I don't like most classic rock including but not limited to: ACDC, The Beatles & Queen
- I'm registered to vote as a Republican and I agree with conservatives on most social issues
- I like 6 strings more than I do 7's


----------



## Kendalllikevines (Apr 6, 2013)

Breakdown said:


> - I don't like most classic rock including but not limited to: ACDC, The Beatles & Queen
> - I'm registered to vote as a Republican and I agree with conservatives on most social issues
> - I like 6 strings more than I do 7's



Same on all accounts. I like Queen though.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 6, 2013)

Crabface said:


> Nah.
> That's out of proportion. Small tits need a small and tight ass.
> But otherwise... I think small tits and big tits look to extreme on either side. As long as they're a reasonably average size and don't droop like my grandpas ball it doesn't get better.



By "great ass" I don't mean "big ass".

More contributions to the thread:

-All the people who watch "How I met your mother" and think they are trendy and "KeWL" because of it annoy the hell out of me. Barney Stinson is everything but attractive or charming.

-Dream Theater jumped the shark after Train of Thought. 

-Michael Romeo lost lots of weight, and along with that weight, he managed to lose lots of inspiration.

-Yngwie is a very limited player.

-Children of Bodom have been basically recycling their own riffs over and over again for years now.

-Fear Factory was never the same after Ray Herrera left. 

-Avenged Sevenfold have released some cool albums, but I get the feeling most of their fanbase is made up by Twilight fans.

-American porn sucks.


----------



## Pav (Apr 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> -American porn sucks.



This made me truly lol.


----------



## Watty (Apr 6, 2013)

Breakdown said:


> I'm registered to vote as a Republican and I agree with conservatives on most social issues



I feel as if nothing can top this as a more unpopular opinion.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 6, 2013)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> - i find most local bands/music scenes to be irritating as hell. i understand that people must start somewhere (although its debatable how true even that is) but for the most part its repetitive and not worth the ticket price. on a related note...



I hear ya there bro - its rare to be truly entertained - mofos are always saying "Come to my show!!" Its not my job to support you - i'm supposed to WANT to go see you!!!

Delta Labs Tube Driver is the best damn OD pedal for chug boosting!!

EDIT: oh yeah - the use of "REALLY?" as an exclamation or single word semi-sarcastic response has got to be stopped at all costs


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> -Children of Bodom have been basically recycling their own riffs over and over again for years now.


As a COB fanboy and defender of the lake(COB megathread), I'm going to challenge this.

The new song "Halo of Blood" has a similar verse riff to the song "Not My Funeral"

"We're Not Gonna Fall" reuses a solo melody from "Black Widow".

They also re-used a chorus riff and melody from their demo days on "Towards Dead End", and "Mask of Sanity".

Other than those examples, I can't think of any moments where they specifically recycled a riff. If you're hearing similarities a.k.a "It all sounds the same to me!" than I guess it's just a baseless opinion and nothing more.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 6, 2013)

My only unpopular opinion is that I like pointy guitars like Razorbacks, Warlocks, ect...


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 6, 2013)

As all the opinions I have that I thought were unpopular seem to actually be pretty popular after reading this thread, here's the only thing that I think I could actually contribute:

- I do not like alcohol. Casual drinking is more or less fine, and it's just because I really like the taste of a good dark beer and white wine. I can't stand strong liquor and/or spirits; the taste of alcohol makes me gag. One or two drinks is fine; more I see as overkill. Leaving all the health and social issues aside, the way I see it, I don't have more than a couple drinks much the same way I don't drink 10 glasses of orange juice with my breakfast.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2013)

I think Schecter and BC Rich make awesome looking guitars. I also like EMGs, Tune-o-Matics, and Floyd Roses.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Schecter and BC Rich make awesome looking guitars. I also like EMGs, Tune-o-Matics, and Floyd Roses.



I don't think liking Floyds counts as unpopular. There are a small percentage of people that are extremely vocal in their dislike for them 

For me:

I think EBMM JPs are overhyped and usually overpriced. They place nice, but the only real exciting feature for me is the stainless steel frets. I'm a huge Petrucci fan though.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

While I don't necessarily LIKE BC Rich body shapes, and they're certainly not for everyone, they do deserve credit for being one of the only companies that consistently releases original designs, instead slight variations of the same 3-5 shapes everybody else is making.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 6, 2013)

Coffee is terrible. Terrible.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I think EBMM JPs are overhyped and usually overpriced. They place nice, but the only real exciting feature for me is the stainless steel frets. I'm a huge Petrucci fan though.




I agree with you with the ones above $2k like the BFRs, but I like the standard Petrucci models like this one. (EDIT: Wasn't there a piezo-less JP7 like that one?)

I also want a Silo and a Morse sig.


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2013)

Doctor Who is lame.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 6, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Coffee is terrible. Terrible.



Tea. Tea is amazing.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 6, 2013)

I like _10,000 Days_ more than _Lateralus_. By a WIIIIIIIIDE margin.

*flameshield on.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Coffee is terrible. Terrible.



I agree 100% for hot varities. Starbucks Frappuccinos or similar bottled chilled stuff is pretty good.

Also, probably not an uncommon opinion for people my age (mid 20s) or younger. However, just because someone has ascended to a position of power in government or a company does not mean they worked hard to get there and deserve better treatment than anyone else. This seems to be a common opinion or older people I work with or know.

Example: Co-worker bitches about the proposed idea that everyone should pay income taxes at the same percentage of their income, regardless of what it is. Her argument is not the whole "Well, business owners should get a break to increase economic growth" argument I hear often. It's not the argument of "Poor people should pay a little less and the wealthy should pay a little more" either. Her argument is "People with high incomes shouldn't have to pay as much in taxes because they worked hard to get where they are and that should be their reward." What a bunch of fucking stupid shit. Plenty of people get to the top in life for no other reason than being in the right place at the right time, or being born into it. Most of them aren't any more intelligent than anyone else.

Also, I think religion was a good idea to keep society cohesive before there were better explanations for most things in the universe. However, it has no place in modern life. That one will probably get me flamed pretty bad, lol.


----------



## Watty (Apr 6, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> I do not like alcohol. Casual drinking is more or less fine, and it's just because I really like the taste of a good dark beer and white wine. I can't stand strong liquor and/or spirits; the taste of alcohol makes me gag. One or two drinks is fine; more I see as overkill. Leaving all the health and social issues aside, the way I see it, I don't have more than a couple drinks much the same way I don't drink 10 glasses of orange juice with my breakfast.



You aren't the only one.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Example: Co-worker bitches about the proposed idea that everyone should pay income taxes at the same percentage of their income, regardless of what it is. Her argument is not the whole "Well, business owners should get a break to increase economic growth" argument I hear often. It's not the argument of "Poor people should pay a little less and the wealthy should pay a little more" either. Her argument is "People with high incomes shouldn't have to pay as much in taxes because they worked hard to get where they are and that should be their reward."


There's some validity to the idea that people who have succeeded generally worked harder and/or were smarter than others, though that's admittedly not the entire story. It's also more true in America, where there is less entrenched wealth than in many other countries, and wealth fluctuates more. What's far more objectionable about her statement is the idea that wealthy people deserve a break, as if somehow wealth were not its own reward.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 6, 2013)

WTF is it with folks bashing Hendrix lately!? If you think Hendrix is overrated and his tone is terrible....Fuck you.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought Prong did the 90's groove metal thing better than Pantera.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 6, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I agree 100% for hot varities. Starbucks Frappuccinos or similar bottled chilled stuff is pretty good.


 
Nope. Chilled is just as terrible. Coffee flavored any-damned-thing is just awful. A surefire way to make something taste wretched is to give it coffee flavoring in any way. That's why boxes of mixed chocolates without a picture/flavor guide on the back are like a minefield for me: There's going to be at least _one_ in there that will make me want to vomit and ruin the taste of everything else I put in my mouth for the rest of the evening .


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 6, 2013)

yingmin said:


> There's some validity to the idea that people who have succeeded generally worked harder and/or were smarter than others, though that's admittedly not the entire story. It's also more true in America, where there is less entrenched wealth than in many other countries, and wealth fluctuates more. What's far more objectionable about her statement is the idea that wealthy people deserve a break, as if somehow wealth were not its own reward.



Yeah, that's the point I was trying to make. Glad it came through, because that may not be the best example. Not trying to start a debate about that particular idea on taxation. Working hard can get you far. However, that's not a given. And if you do find success, that success is a pretty fair reward in itself.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 6, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's why boxes of mixed chocolates without a picture/flavor guide on the back are like a minefield for me:



Ohhhh yes....I hate those "Take your chances" candy boxes. I always get that nasty as fuck chocolate covered cherry syrup shit!!! OMFG fucking terrible!


----------



## crg123 (Apr 6, 2013)

^ Mail them to me chocolate/ cherry stuff is my fav haha


----------



## skeels (Apr 6, 2013)

I only hate everything. And everybody. This thread sucks. My feet hurt. My elbow hurts. I'm tired.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 6, 2013)

skeels said:


> I only hate everything. And everybody. This thread sucks. My feet hurt. My elbow hurts. I'm tired.









Dude just resize this pic and make it your Avatar already.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 7, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I fucking hate bicyclists with a fiery passion. I'm pretty convinced that the mere act of getting on a bicycle makes you a worse human being.



Bicyclists in the Portland Metro area have over the last 10 years taken on this air of superiority. Same with the "Runners"... Both crowds seem to think they have this invisible collision protective bubble that surrounds them and protects them from large trucks as well. Rules you and I obey on a daily basis don't seem to apply to the average Portland bicyclist. Numerous scenarios apply. So yeah, "Bicyclist" demands your respect. They insist that they are now are equal to cars in some circular logic puzzle... so bicyclist wants to ride in the middle of the traffic lane thinking they are a car even though they are going 15 mph slower than the speed limit... oh but wait.. traffic is backing up... now bicyclist isn't a car anymore they're now a pedestrian riding on the sidewalk... Oh now there's a red light. But hey, bicyclist doesn't have to follow these archaic rules, jump off the bike and cross the sidewalk. Isn't flexibility nice? So what about separate bike paths next to the expressway? Spandex clad douche bags wouldn't ever consider using that when they can ride down the middle of the lane in some fantasy Tour de France.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Bicyclists in the Portland Metro area have over the last 10 years taken on this air of superiority. Same with the "Runners"... Both crowds seem to think they have this invisible collision protective bubble that surrounds them and protects them from large trucks as well. Rules you and I obey on a daily basis don't seem to apply to the average Portland bicyclist. Numerous scenarios apply. So yeah, "Bicyclist" demands your respect. They insist that they are now are equal to cars in some circular logic puzzle... so bicyclist wants to ride in the middle of the traffic lane thinking they are a car even though they are going 15 mph slower than the speed limit... oh but wait.. traffic is backing up... now bicyclist isn't a car anymore they're now a pedestrian riding on the sidewalk... Oh now there's a red light. But hey, bicyclist doesn't have to follow these archaic rules, jump off the bike and cross the sidewalk. Isn't flexibility nice? So what about separate bike paths next to the expressway? Spandex clad douche bags wouldn't ever consider using that when they can ride down the middle of the lane in some fantasy Tour de France.


A thousand times, yes. The bicyclists around here all seem to think that getting on a bicycle immediately exempts them from all rules. They can ride in any lane or on the sidewalk at any time, cross the road any time and place they choose, obey traffic signals at their leisure...and walking around campus is even worse, because they have no compunction about riding at top speed through an area crowded with pedestrians, apparently believing that they have permanent right of way.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2013)

You should see the delivery drivers on scooters here in Korea...


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You should see the delivery drivers on scooters here in Korea...



Haha. I love driving, but I was so glad not to have a car while I was in Korea.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You should see the delivery drivers on scooters here in Korea...



Those folks have a death wish!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

To be fair, though, places like Korea are a different story, because NOBODY follows any sort of traffic rules there.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2013)

yingmin said:


> To be fair, though, places like Korea are a different story, because NOBODY follows any sort of traffic rules there.


 
It just seems more apparent with the scooter drivers because they don't limit their shitty driving to the streets. Sidewalks are fair game, too.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 7, 2013)

Individuals who think Jack Owen and Ralph Santolla are "FAR" more talented then Eric and Brian Hoffman (Deicide's original guitarists). I like both teams and don't think one is better than the other.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2013)

They wrote better songs, talented or not...


----------



## Datura (Apr 7, 2013)

Opeth has gotten worse with every release.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 7, 2013)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I am the only human being on the face of this planet capable of ruling over it with a fair hand, ending war and oppression and ushering humanity into an everlasting era of peace.
> 
> (no, I'm not just here to ridicule this thread, this is my actual, honest opinion)


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I hate when people say that they only listen to "true metal" and everything else is "fake metal" it's so ignorant that I just want to


----------



## benduncan (Apr 7, 2013)

i dont like axe fx


----------



## wrongnote85 (Apr 7, 2013)

cannibal holocaust is the best movie ever made

zombie 2 by lucio fulci is the best zombie film ever made

the best metllica album is ride the lightning 

the best black sabbath album with ozzy is sabath bloody sabbatth

the best black sabbath album with dio is dehumanizer

the best black sabbath album with ian gillan is born again CAUSE IF FUCKN RULES!!!

the best judas preist album is stained class

also unleashed in the east is awesome as hell

the best iron maiden album is number of the beast.....love maiden...fuck your cliches...it rules

budgie is awesome

diamond head's first album is killer

kevein heyboure is the reason that the NWOBHM exists

riitchie blackmore is the shit

rainbow aint worth a fuck without dio

david coverdale was awesome in deep purple

tim baker sucks....google it 

jake e lee was not as innovative, but cooler than randy

chuck shuldiner was the best death metal songwriter

trey azagthoth is the best death metal guitarist

EVH is the single most important guitarist in the history of history

lemmy writes good ass songs

cronos has good tone

players KILL gearheads

fingers are better than gear

tony martin was awesome

punk iDIY is still very relevant

demos are still a thing to recognize

joe pass was the shit

unwound G strings are the reason we all play

you can thank chuck berry for that

gore is cool

hover is cool

HCAF is for duncan

h8ers gonna h8

les pauls sound good but suck to play

i am not too fuct up to type this with correct spelling


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 7, 2013)

I prefer Sibelius 5 to later Sibeliuses, Finale, and Guitar Pro.


----------



## mcd (Apr 7, 2013)

Jethro Tull is the greatest band to ever play

this opinion has gotten some reactions, but I stick to it.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 7, 2013)

Furtive Glance said:


> I like _10,000 Days_ more than _Lateralus_. By a WIIIIIIIIDE margin.
> 
> *flameshield on.



This. So much this.
My 3 favouritest tool songs are on 10,000 Days and it is so much more killer than filler compared to the rest.
Also, lateralus is one of tools most annoying songs.

Come at me bro.

Also:

- Screaming vocals make songs worse 99% of the time. Only Periphery and Protest The Hero use screaming vocals in a way that I enjoy.
- John Frusciante is a boss. As is Mark Tremonti.
- I hate Jeff Loomis as a musician. He's got some serious chops though.
- Anything-core sucks and is the same repetitive garbage.
- Metal bands that behave "brutal".
- Djent can be awesome - but I don't like Meshuggah.
- James Blunt is a great musician.
- Alter Bridge are awesome and just aren't given a chance.
- Amy Winehouse is better than most metal.
- Progressive Metal/Rock is the only consistently good and innovative metal music.
- Writing solos based on complex theory and overuse of dissonant notes is dumb as fuck.
- Eric Clapton is the great.
- People who get butthurt because people who aren't as good as them at guitar have more expensive gear. Deal with it. If you spent the same amount of time working as you do complaining your also have that gear. Let them be happy and get what they want.
- I hate every kind of candy and gum out there. Always have.
- ABU football/soccer fans. Beat it.

/rant over. I may have more later.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh and John 5 can GSAD. Hate that dudes playing, tone ....all of it!


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Draceius said:


> I'll probably get crucified for this
> 
> I don't like and have never liked any of hendrix's works and I find hendrix fan boys (and any fan boys for that matter) to be the most annoying people on the damn planet, liking a musician is one thing, but claiming they're the be all and end all of music is just ridiculous.




I hated Hendrix until I was in my 20's. Then, it hit me like a ton of bricks!


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 7, 2013)

mcd said:


> Jethro Tull is the greatest band to ever play
> 
> this opinion has gotten some reactions, but I stick to it.



Better than the trash that is put out by YOU whipersnappers!


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 7, 2013)

@bicycles: Around here, they are all trash that is worst than the drivers (no, seriously) They obey NO rules, at least car drivers obey SOME!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> I hated Hendrix until I was in my 20's. Then, it hit me like a ton of bricks!


 
As a good friend said to me recently... 

"I hated Hendrix until one day I was tripping acid with some friends and someone threw on Hendrix and finally that shit hit me and made sense. His tone, his use of effects, how spatial everything sounded and the way it came together. I have never looked at Hendrix the same way again." 

I guess ya gotta listen to something that was written on acid while you are on acid. lol


----------



## flint757 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gimmicks aside his songwriting was topnotch.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

I can agree with that. The guy played for a lot of influential blues guys before ever venturing out on his own if I remember correctly? He could write a song for sure.


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 7, 2013)

-I do not like Meshuggah.
-I think the hate towards Dean Guitars is completely unwarranted and mostly fueled by people who are bandwagoners with no actual experience with the company. 
-I, too, am registered as a Republican and agree with a good majority of Conservative ideals. Not all but a good chunk. 
-I also have a fiery hatred for bicyclists. Use the sidewalks, assholes.
-Porsche is a terrible car company that hasn't designed a new car in decades and just renames the same car over and over again. 
-American's don't know how to make cars anywhere near as well as Europeans (as a whole, the Dodge Viper is, hands down, the best car ever made). 
-Skinny jeans on guys is far gayer than actually being a gay guy and it should be stopped immediately. Sorry but if you wear your sister's jeans you aren't cool in anyone's eyes. 
-Long hair on guys is terrible.
-Facial hair is over-rated.
-Doritos are over-rated.
-I hate mushrooms on anything. Ever. 
-Lastly, dismissing something because you don't know how it works because you are too lazy to learn about it doesn't give you license to dictate what should be taught in schools or what shouldn't be taught (Creationists, I'm looking at you).


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 7, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Oh and John 5 can GSAD. Hate that dudes playing, tone ....all of it!




Can you believe that that dude was married to Aria Giovanni???


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2013)

Blind Theory said:


> -I also have a fiery hatred for bicyclists. Use the sidewalks, assholes.



While I also bear no love for bicyclists in general and agree with Eric that they exude an air of superiority and self-righteousness, it's illegal to bicycle on the sidewalk, so that's not really a solution.

I guess it's my turn.

- I'm a christian.
- I love Star Trek passionately (although I do think I evade the "trekkie" label, as I don't own any Trek merch).
- I think djent has potential, but it's been mostly squandered by whiny sounding school-boy-tenor vocalists, painful generic screaming and generic chug-chug-bwow riffing.
- I'm a conservative, generally speaking.

The big one:
- I dislike the grand majority of music created by fellow forumites. Nothing personal.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 7, 2013)

seasons in the abyss is better than reign in blood


----------



## -42- (Apr 7, 2013)

Opeth is boring, so is BTBAM.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't really care much for The Beatles.


----------



## thesnowdog (Apr 7, 2013)

Blind Theory said:


> -Porsche is a terrible car company that hasn't designed a new car in decades and just renames the same car over and over again.



The Porsche 928 was the finest car they ever designed, by the proverbial country mile, and possibly the finest GT of all time.


----------



## mcd (Apr 7, 2013)

Cynic said:


> I don't really care much for The Beatles.



I use to say this too, now they're one on my favorites. I hate the doors though, they fucking eat balls.

that reminds me:
Jim Morrison was not a poet, he was a heroin riddled mush mouth.
Bob Dylan is worse than disco

and
Bob Seger, Jackson Browne, and Tom Petty are fucking national treasures.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 7, 2013)

^







metallica has never been good
ACDC has never been good
hendrix is over rated, even listned to him while tripping and still hated it
the beatles are over rated
the doors suck
jim morrison was not some prolific sex god poet who died before his time
pantera is awful
dream theater is awful
death is awful, as a huge death metal fan that catches everybody off guard
van halen is garbage
skinny jeans are un manly
i have more but im too tired to type


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

One more I just thought of. I can't stand Jeff Beck! I have tried and tried to get in to his stuff as I feel I should like him....I just want to take that Tremelo and shove it right up his ass!!!!


----------



## Jakke (Apr 7, 2013)

Another one:
-I don't hate conservatives


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sexy.


----------



## mcd (Apr 7, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Another one:
> -I don't hate conservatives



i hate being mistaken for one


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 7, 2013)

I just remembered a couple more:

- Inner beauty isn't all that matters in a woman - no matter how nice she is, it's not going to make me any hornier if she looks like a dog.
- I have nothing against fat people, but being fat is because of one's own choice/actions unless it's caused by an illness or medication. That's why I have no respect or pity for people who cry that they're fat against their own will - after enjoying half a cake instead of going to the gym and lifting heavy stuff and putting them back down. Which brings me to:
- Fat chicks are disgusting.

In case you're wondering, no, I wouldn't say that to someone's face. I am socially aware and don't enjoy provoking people.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

-I think it's stupid when women (specially non-Caucasian ones) bleach or dye their hair just for the sake of being blonde. I don't find blonde women attractive.

-Christian metal sucks for many reasons, but specially because they abuse the fact that they are supported by local Christian organizations thus making it easier for them to get gear and gigs.

-Even though I am myself an immigrant, I strongly oppose mass-immigration and liberal approaches to it. I personally believe multiculturalism doesn't work.

-I will never understand why so many men are into Asian women. I guess I don't aprove of that kind of fetishism.

-Fair-trade products and "green" lifestyles are only there to provide liberal people with easy ways to feel better about themselves. It's not like buying fair-trade coffee will make things in X-Land better.

-It is ridiculous to buy your 12-year-old child a smartphone.

-Wearing t-shirts with jokes or "funny" sentences on them make you look silly.

-You can be nice to a girl and still not be a beta or a "white knight".

-Most of metal nowadays sounds the same. Same approach to production, songwriting, lyrics, image...


----------



## mcd (Apr 7, 2013)

this one might get me flamed hard on.


I fucking hate ibanez! so many wanna be shredders. Fret board is to flat, neck to thin, and they feel like paper.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2013)

Breakdown said:


> - I don't like most classic rock including but not limited to: ACDC, The Beatles & Queen



This is an _un_popular opinions thread.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> My unpopular opinions:



I think most of these would be largely popular opinions. Remember life lays outside of sso 

Also, Olives, for the love of god what is wrong with everyone? Olives Suuuuck!


----------



## mcd (Apr 7, 2013)

Experimorph said:


> In case you're wondering, no, I wouldn't say that to someone's face. I am socially aware and don't enjoy provoking people.



i don't like this way of thinking. People that hide behind the socially aware clause are cowards IMO. I will never hold a believe, opinion, or thought that i would not verbally express to you. IMO you have the right to prove me wrong on my views at all time, and Im man enough to challenge them and change them if need be.


and fat people are the result of their own addiction to being lazy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 7, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


>



^ Goatse

Also, I go away for one night, and this thread grows out to be an abomination of mankind. I love the internet


----------



## Fiction (Apr 7, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm sexy.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

mcd said:


> that reminds me:
> Jim Morrison was not a poet, he was a heroin riddled mush mouth.



Ugh, the Doors are so terrible. Three worthless assholes and Ray Manzarek. But you talking specifically about Jim Morrison reminded me of my general beef with poetry. Poetry has such an undeservedly elevated status in our society: people use it in a normative sense, as if something being "poetry" is an inherently positive trait. Yes, Jim Morrison was a poet, because ANYBODY WHO WRITES LYRICS IS BY DEFINITION A POET. That doesn't mean that his poetry isn't terrible. I find most poetry absolutely painful, if only for its innate self-importance, but also because most of it is really, really bad. Free verse and its ugly offspring slam poetry are the autotune of poetry: whatever their own questionable merits in theory, they have "democratized" poetry in the worst way possible and generating a ponderous amount of poetry that has no business existing.


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 7, 2013)

mcd said:


> i don't like this way of thinking. People that hide behind the socially aware clause are cowards IMO. I will never hold a believe, opinion, or thought that i would not verbally express to you. IMO you have the right to prove me wrong on my views at all time, and Im man enough to challenge them and change them if need be.


By socially aware I mean situations where my statement can be seen offensive or it could hurt my own standing without reason. I wouldn't call someone fat in person just because they are; it's not something that bothers me or affects my life in any way. However, if someone comes up to me and says: "I'm not fat because I eat too much, it's because my genes are programmed that way/insert any other dadscience reason here," I will tell them what exactly causes obesity and it is in fact their own doing.

I'm always open to having my way of seeing things challenged as well, so we're basically agreeing there. I just prefer not to challenge other people if there's nothing on stake for me, as most people can't talk objectively about... anything.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2013)

One piece is a good anime. I really enjoy it, and it has a great and on going story.. Unlike some other animes out there.

All music is art, not just the music you like. My terrible drawings are still concidered art after all.

People who buy tremed guitars, only to block them 5ever are idiots.

Windows 8 isnt that bad. I actually enjoy it over 7.

You dont need 7,8,9 srings to tune low. You just need a long scale/thick strings. Ffs ive got drop E on my 25.5" 6er.

You can have too many guitars.. But its a high number, like 20.

Capos are awesome when tuning down. You can just go "bam! Its in standard again".

Djent may not be progressive, but its still awesome as fuck. Music just based on rythm is cool, even if it is only sycopated,÷becausecthen you can really just write without notes in mind. Kinda like a drum kit.

Drugs are bad. Just yep, dont legalize them... Same foes for alcohol.

I never liked "heavy metal" bands from them below 2000s. Stuff like metallica,ACDC, iron madien ect.. Probably because of the people ariund me listen to the same song from onebof this bands for weeks on repeat.

Instrumental music is awesome as fuck. But in a lot of cases is less catchier than most vocal music.

Slow progressive music is awesome. Stuff like uneven structures. Its so awesome.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

Experimorph said:


> I will tell them what exactly causes obesity and it is in fact their own doing.



Dude, some people are genetically predisposed to get fat. Ever heard of "Endomorphs"? Others have "good" genes and can eat lots of stuff without getting fat. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Lots of opinions and stuff.



I have a feeling when you get older you'll change your mind on a lot of this.


----------



## mcd (Apr 7, 2013)

Experimorph said:


> By socially aware I mean situations where my statement can be seen offensive or it could hurt my own standing without reason. I wouldn't call someone fat in person just because they are; it's not something that bothers me or affects my life in any way. However, if someone comes up to me and says: "I'm not fat because I eat too much, it's because my genes are programmed that way/insert any other dadscience reason here," I will tell them what exactly causes obesity and it is in fact their own doing.
> 
> I'm always open to having my way of seeing things challenged as well, so we're basically agreeing there. I just prefer not to challenge other people if there's nothing on stake for me, as most people can't talk objectively about... anything.



agreed, i was aiming that shot more at people that go through their lives not offending people, because they are soft and have no guns to stick to. I hate that more than anything else . I can never be offended by an opinion due to the fact that they are just words. Therefor, don't cry when mine isn't yours.


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Dude, some people are genetically predisposed to get fat. Ever heard of "Endomorphs"? Others have "good" genes and can eat lots of stuff without getting fat.


That doesn't mean you're predestined to be fat. You simply have to know how much your calorie consumption per day is.

Calories in - calories out = mass gain/loss.

I fear we might be derailing the thread by now. Back on topic.


----------



## mcd (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Dude, some people are genetically predisposed to get fat. Ever heard of "Endomorphs"? Others have "good" genes and can eat lots of stuff without getting fat.
> 
> Just sayin'...



Im technically an endomorph, and even after spinal surgery rendering me pretty useless I still maintain my weight effectively.

Endomorph is the new glandular problem I guess


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do people say "Big Boned", I have yet to see a fat skeleton?


----------



## Estilo (Apr 7, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Australia is a terrible country with terriblr systems. Not only is it hot as fuck,, but a lot of people dont have jobs and just live off government payments because theyre lazy and/or drug users.



So rare to find an Aussie hating on Aussieland . Australia is a terrible country with terrible systems. It has the means to upgrade, update itself and keep up with development with the rest of the globe but they're too lazy and negligent to do so. Hence why Australia is such a hole and largely devoid of modernisation. 

Mine:
- Physical violence from the minor kind to murder should not be taken at face value. If there's a compelling enough reason to do it some justification should be allowed. 

- Somewhat related, revenge should be accepted as a defense should it be justifiable and the action carried out is not of a more grievous nature than the harm done. 

- Guns don't kill. No shit. Question is whether you can trust the people you're allowing to own guns control and handle guns. 

- A system which taxes the rich at sky high rates to contribute to the poor only encourages laziness. Rather inspire to create a true democracy where each individual has equal rights and opportunities to succeed. Gina Rinehart said this best in her complaint when she encourage Australians to work harder and that her family fortune wasn't built in a day. 

- Bankers aren't stupid. Wall Street isn't stupid. Actually you know and deep inside you acknowledge that they're smart. They've just often times chosen to use their intellect in questionable ways. Holistically they're despicable, yes. 

- Americans aren't stupid, they're just been over-generalised to be. I've seen and met lots of stupid non-Americans too. 

- Jack Black is a million times lame than he is funny. Toilet humour is disgusting, not funny, once you're past adolescence. 

I'm sure I've got more but that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## davidengel (Apr 7, 2013)

Anime is weird and so are most people who watch it.

People who hate on technical or progressive music are mostly shitty musicians who are unable to play anything technical or progressive.

Fat people are fat because they don't take care of themselves, "genetics" is a bullshit answer given by fat people because they're lazy. I'm a big dude but so far I've lost 60 pounds over the last couple of years and I'm still working at it, get the fuck off your lazy ass.

I find some rap/hip-hop more enjoyable than most metal.

Wu-Tang is for the children. ODB should be everyone's hero.

The Daily Show and Colbert Report are more reliable sources of information than the Mainstream Media.

The states that want to, should be able to secede from the US. That way all of the asshole conservatives who want to push their silly Christian agenda would at least push it on the people that wouldn't mind their stupid agenda.

I mentioned Djent being shit in my last post, but what I find more irritating than Djent are the whiny vocalists playing over the stupid Djent riffs.

A lot of bands would be better if they got rid of their stupid vocalist.

90+% of females are annoying, stuck-up bitches, where are all the nice/smart ladies at?


----------



## tedtan (Apr 7, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> -I'm sick of people excessively gearwhoring...I honestly view gearwhoring in the same light as tiny penis syndrome and also as a horrible mismanagement of cash. If you have so much money to throw around, why not donate it to people that could really use it? Volunteer at a soup kitchen or donate to the hundreds or even thousands of good charities out there where that money will actually be of good use? Stop being selfish and covetous as fuck and stop trying to "keep up with the Jones'". Or at the very least, put that shit to work and make a good album that will inspire others.


 
I agree with much of your post, but not this part. Telling people how they are allowed to spend the money they busted their ass to make is no better than the vegans or religious types (the same ones you ranted about in your post) telling people what they are allowed to believe/eat.

As long as someone isn't stepping on your (or your family's/friends') toes, live and let live, man.


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 7, 2013)

I hate Tool. Hate hate hate them. 

Tuning below about Bb standard on a 7 string is silly.

I like TOMs over flatmounts.

Can't stand Ibanez guitars.

Most "djent" is terrible. There are maybe 5 good bands in the entire subgenre/whatever you want to call it.

I find nearly everything about Classic Rock to be complete and utter shit.


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 7, 2013)

I hate mayo and have no idea why it seems to come standard on the majority of sandwiches.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

That_One_Person said:


> I hate mayo and have no idea why it seems to come standard on the majority of sandwiches.


+10000000000000000000


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 7, 2013)

The Joey Sturgis sound is extremely boring, I haven't liked a single song I've heard so far.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Apr 7, 2013)

- Nirvana were boring.
- Brent Hinds is one of the best guitarists in the world. 
- In Flames is awful post-Clayman. 
- I hate Guns 'n' Roses with a passion.
- Green Day are boring. 
- I dislike Metallica and Megadeth.
- I'm sick and tired of people saying I'm not a "true metalhead" when I say I listen to Gaelic folk music and artists like Enya. Just because your breadth of creative brain use only scratches the borders of a single genre, doesn't mean the rest of the world has to be equally stupid. 

And, perhaps most importantly...

*MATT SMITH IS A SHITEY ASS-LICK OF A DOCTOR COMPARED TO DAVID TENNANT.*

Right, I'm done.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 7, 2013)

Kiss are the best live band I have ever seen.


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 7, 2013)

devin townsend sucks.

dream theater sucks.

opeth sucks.

dubstep is awesome.

being overweight is not a fucking disease, neither is alcoholism or drug addiction.

i enjoy listening to asking alexandria and other "generic metalcore" on a regular basis.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> devin townsend sucks.
> 
> dream theater sucks.
> 
> ...



Your avatar is my reaction to your post


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Your avatar is my reaction to your post


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 7, 2013)

BigPhi84 said:


> Can you believe that that dude was married to Aria Giovanni???



I know! I envy that man with a passion 

Plus his teles are awesome


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 7, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> devin townsend sucks.


Must. Keep. My. Calm.

...

WHAT DID YOU JUST- no, I can hold my horses.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 7, 2013)

tedtan said:


> I agree with much of your post, but not this part. Telling people how they are allowed to spend the money they busted their ass to make is no better than the vegans or religious types (the same ones you ranted about in your post) telling people what they are allowed to believe/eat.
> 
> As long as someone isn't stepping on your (or your family's/friends') toes, live and let live, man.



Thank You


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 7, 2013)

I love Metallica's newer stuff (Excluding LuLu). Garage Days and all that is awesome to me, as well as the classics.

There comes a time when you have to stop worrying about your tone, it sounds good as it is, focus on making better music then people may like your music.

I don't care for sports of really any kind, but then again i'm a Geek so i'll stick to my comic books , MTG and Star Wars etc...

I think most people shouldn't act like drinking alcohol is a hobby. You are a college student who just wants to get smashed every night, shut up. The people who make their own beer can act like its a hobby.

I listen to more hip hop/rap nowadays than metal, I still love metal though.

I don't like Nirvana very much at all. Alice in Chains on the other hand.... <3

I do not care about your sports car or how you modified your car to go faster, good for you. Go get a speeding ticket.

I've got more but i have to head to work.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Apr 7, 2013)

The Beatles suck.

Kanye West is an incredibly talented musician.

Can't really think of any more right now


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 7, 2013)

McDonalds' strawberry banana smoothies are pretty good.


----------



## necronile (Apr 7, 2013)

Anime sucks major ass...

Having good grades all the time dosent make you more intelligent than others.

Cats are awesome animals,they are funny as shit sometimes and are much cleaner than dogs.

Die antwoord is awesome.


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 7, 2013)

I've got another. 

Strandbergs are really gimmicky instruments. I don't care how much thought and time he puts into the design, anything that has a distinctly non-guitar shape strikes me as aesthetics just for the sake of aesthetics.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

oneblackened said:


> I've got another.
> 
> Strandbergs are really gimmicky instruments. I don't care how much thought and time he puts into the design, anything that has a distinctly non-guitar shape strikes me as aesthetics just for the sake of aesthetics.



If that's the case, then it's not even Strandberg's gimmick, since those guitars are basically just an evolution of the old Klein Steinbergers.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 7, 2013)

I hate Type O Negative. Like really.
I LOVE St. Anger, World Painted Blood and the newest material from both Limp Bizkit (minus Lil Wayne) and Chelsea Grin.
No matter how technical you can write and/or play, if you can not produce a solid riff/hook, I won't listen to you.
On the other hand, if you only write music around a solid chorus and it fills half the damn song, it ain't doing much for me either.
Some djent is good, some djent is bad. Djent is not a genre btw.
Anime is solid entertainment.
Pepsi > Coca cola.

*flamesuit on*
Nickelback ain't half bad.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Also, Olives, for the love of god what is wrong with everyone? Olives Suuuuck!



Olives is close to Oliver.

I'm hurt...


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Asrial said:


> Pepsi > Coca cola.



On that note, here's some blasphemy for ya':

I find Coke and Pepsi to be practically the same thing, with a few trifling differences. Pepsi or Coke; it doesn't matter. I get whichever one I see first, when I do get one.

I also think that all Coke and/or Pepsi variants (like Coke Zero and Diet Pepsi) are death in a bottle/can, even more so than their standard siblings.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

Both are probably equally as bad for your health


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

I refuse to drink any kind of soda anymore. Quit drinking it a year ago and feel so much better. I don't have constant heartburn/acid reflux anymore either. That shit is bad for you no matter how you cut it. I either drink water or tea now.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 7, 2013)

Experimorph said:


> - I have nothing against fat people, but being fat is because of one's own choice/actions unless it's caused by an illness or medication. That's why I have no respect or pity for people who cry that they're fat against their own will - after enjoying half a cake instead of going to the gym and lifting heavy stuff and putting them back down.


ohhh this so much, as a fat person i fucking hate that being bigger is now being called a disease, each and every one of us made the choice to eat and just because you dont like the way you look doesnt mean you're sick in the head it means you're lazy


----------



## Loganator259 (Apr 7, 2013)

- I am an Atheist , which is probably more unpopular where I live than on this forum haha.
- I am a Libertarian, and I believe very strongly in the free market.
-Even though I have kinda weird political views I don't believe most conspiracy theories.
-I think that ALL drugs should be legalized.
-I think the drinking age should be abolished.
-"Feminism" is bullshit.
-The death penalty is bullshit.
-I believe Obama is a war monger, and war criminal.
-I believe any violence outside of self defense if morally wrong.
-I think automatic weapons should be legalized (if you have money you can legally get them in most states anyway)
Oh and I love djent .
-I believe all non chemical addiction is bullshit, and drug addiction/alcohol is not a disease, it is something that you bring upon yourself.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

Unlike many men out there, I strongly disagree with violence against women even if they have inflicted pain upon you. 

Come at me, Zebov.


----------



## davidengel (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Unlike many men out there, I strongly disagree with violence against women even if they have inflicted pain upon you.



If a woman is going to come at me with a knife or any other weapon, they're getting a punch to the fucking face.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

^Can't you run fast? I know I can.

And why the face? How about disarming her?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 7, 2013)

dont even start that shit again


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> The Beatles suck.
> 
> Kanye West is an incredibly talented musician.


----------



## davidengel (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> ^Can't you run fast? I know I can.
> 
> And why the face? How about disarming her?



If anyone is going to physically attack me I won't run, besides, what if they can run faster? I'm not the type of person to fight anyone at all, but if someone is going to attack me with a weapon they're getting a punch to the face, male or female, they'll have it coming to them if they're willing to attack me.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 7, 2013)

It was going so good ....stop debating guys or this shit is going to get closed.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

davidengel said:


> If anyone is going to physically attack me I won't run, besides, what if they can run faster? I'm not the type of person to fight anyone at all, but if someone is going to attack me with a weapon they're getting a punch to the face, male or female, they'll have it coming to them if they're willing to attack me.


 
Exactly. I've been in that situation. My daughters mom turned into a psychotic lunatic after we had our daughter. She totally tripped on me and came at me with a butcher knife and a cast iron pan. Did everything I could to get away from her but she kept coming like Michael fuckin Myers at my ass so after getting sliced down my arm trying to disarm her I popped her in the chin and turned on the night lights for her. Called the cops and off she went to jail. If someone is intent on doing you harm you can try to get away but it isn't always possible. There is a difference in defending yourself this way and beating a woman or anyone else senseless for no reason and people need to distinguish such things. If a woman attacks someone and they get knocked out it's their own damn fault. But that doesn't just go for women. It goes for ANYONE who tries to harm someone else. You get what is coming to you.


----------



## davidengel (Apr 7, 2013)

I really didn't want it to go there, and I apologize for that, but to be fair it seems like I stated an unpopular opinion


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

davidengel said:


> If anyone is going to physically attack me I won't run, besides, what if they can run faster? I'm not the type of person to fight anyone at all, but if someone is going to attack me with a weapon they're getting a punch to the face, male or female, they'll have it coming to them if they're willing to attack me.



Good luck punching someone who is armed with a knife and not getting your hand shredded.

Must-read:

http://www.cracked.com/article_19654_6-painful-things-nobody-tells-you-about-fighting.html


----------



## davidengel (Apr 7, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Good luck punching someone who is armed with a knife and not getting your hand shredded.
> 
> Must-read:
> 
> 6 Painful Things Nobody Tells You About Fighting | Cracked.com



I'll take a shredded hand over possible death any day, but I'm pretty sure that's considered a popular opinion, so that doesn't belong in this thread. I also know how to properly punch without hurting myself.

I don't want this thread closed, nor do I want to get banned, so lets end it right here shall we? It wasn't like I was saying that I liked abusing women for no reason, those people should be incarcerated.

I hate most condiments, especially mayo, sour cream, and ranch dressings of all sorts, most of my friends think I'm crazy.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

Sure, man. Didn't really want to start an argument.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 7, 2013)

That_One_Person said:


> I hate mayo and have no idea why it seems to come standard on the majority of sandwiches.



Better than miracle whip


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 7, 2013)

davidengel said:


> I hate most condiments, especially mayo, sour cream, and ranch dressings of all sorts, most of my friends think I'm crazy.



Hell, I think your crazy  (supposed to be a funny)


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually prefer Miracle whip over mayo. lol


----------



## tedtan (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm with nothingleft09 on this, but it still needs to have plenty of mustard to hide the mayo/miracle whip flavor. The mayo/miracle whip best serves to prevent overly dry bread IMO.


----------



## RevelGTR (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, Korn is awesome.
Other then Periphery, Tesseract, and a few others, Djent is complete horseshit. Djent kids are so stuck up. I once had it explained to me that my RG7620 could not possibly sound good for metal because it was not made out of Walnut, and he then informed me that the bareknuckle aftermaths her bought were simply "better" then my crunch lab/liquifire set.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Also, Korn is awesome.



I wouldn't mind Korn so much if it didn't feel like Jonathan Davis filled several notebooks full of lyrics in ninth grade, and hasn't written anything new since then.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 7, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> I actually prefer Miracle whip over mayo. lol


----------



## flint757 (Apr 7, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I wouldn't mind Korn so much if it didn't feel like Jonathan Davis filled several notebooks full of lyrics in ninth grade, and hasn't written anything new since then.



There was a point within the album "See you on the Other Side" and everything since that I can't stand of Korn. Prior to that I have much nostalgic love for them.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 7, 2013)

I need to have mayo in a sandwich (unless it's PBJ or peanut butter and banana or something of course...).

I think Colours is incredibly overrated. A lot of people talked about it as if it was the be all end all of prog but I can't stand how they need to change riffs every 20-40 seconds. I much prefer BTBAM's new stuff.

I really don't like thrash metal, and I can't stand Pantera and Slayer.


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 7, 2013)

-I don't get why people love pantera so much... I mean, I like some of their songs, but I don't find them as good as everyone makes them out to be.
-I don't like the vine inlay on J-Custom guitars (not that I could ever afford one  )
-I dislike COD and sports games like FIFA, they never seem to change year to year and I find the gameplay very dull.
-I think Halo and Gears of War are overrated, I only really like the multiplayer on halo with my friends and I find gears of war boring as a whole
-I find meshuggah a bit dull, although I did like a few tracks on Koloss and a few of their older tracks
-I'm not trying to sound super hipster or anything but I dislike most mainstream music and television programs, although I do like some pop music and there are a few popular tv shows I watch
-I'd rather smoke weed than drink booze. I never get any hangover from weed, it doesn't make me puke if I have a shitload of it, it usually doesn't help me make terrible decisions and I could do it all day long without dying


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> devin townsend sucks.
> 
> dream theater sucks.
> 
> ...





This guy wins thread.

Wow they are some sucky opinions


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> This guy wins thread.
> 
> Wow they are some sucky opinions



 Nailed it.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think that putting ketchup/mustard/mayo/most other things on burgers distracts from the taste of beef too much. BBQ sauce is ok though.

Michigan is a pretty ok place to live. Lots of natural beauty.


----------



## kamello (Apr 7, 2013)

-I like Gibson and Fender (unpopular on this forum )
-I like handful of Djent bands 
-I prefer TesseracT, Skyharbor, Sithu Aye, Corelia and Haunted Shores over Periphery
-I liked Star Wars EP 3, although I recognize some dialogs are terrible, and I fucking hate Hayden Christenerhedmnrh
-I just can't get into Meshuggah
-I don't like Soccer (consider that I live in a latin country) 
-I like Starbucks (although there are far better chain Cafés), those prices though, those fucking prices! 
-I prefer 6 strings over 7, but I would love the range and to play some covers on a 7
-I like the Beatles, but I hate how some people put them in the highest pedestal on earth
-Speaking about Beatles, Queen and Pink Floyd are way, waaaay better
-I dig Breaking Benjamin and Disturbed
-I think that _almost_ any political ideology could work if aplied by a non-corrupt goverment
-Don't find the interesting thing in Marihuana, smoked 3 times, the last one lots of it, and nothing happened  
-big tits? give me a wide hip and ass instead 
-I like women with short hair (but not the point of not covering the neck) 
-Can't stand Wine or Vodka 
-I prefer Shirts over T-Shirts 
-prefer clean vocals over screams in most metal (with lots of notably exceptions though) 
-Im happy with my gear  
-I really like some deans (no ML or Razorbacks though, kill em' with fire)
-Fuck Mayo, Ketchup and Mustard, BBQ Wins


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 7, 2013)

Got more:

-Deathcore is great stuff. If you can't accept that deathcore is simply what death metal has evolved into as a whole then I'd say that your age is showing and you should either catch up with the times or get over yourself. 
-Obama is not a good president. 
-Before you get too pissy about the above comment; neither was G.W. Bush. 
-I think the batman movies are over-rated and I don't see what is so special about Christian Bale's performance in them. He is talented but doesn't show it in those movies.
-Anchorman is not a good movie.
-Talking shit about shred players like Malmsteen because they don't have emotion in their playing is stupid. It's like saying you don't like Slipknot because there isn't enough black metal influence. That isn't what these people are going for. Get over it.
-Corvettes...yeah...not that great. At all.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm stoked to be a straight, middle class white guy.

I don't feel the slightest bit of guilt for being the above.


----------



## CapinCripes (Apr 8, 2013)

-I don't like periphery, tosin, or any "djent" stuff 
-I play mostly in standard
-I hate sports
-I dislike hipshot bridges and hardtails in general
-my sandwiches generally consist of meat cheese and bread. no veggies no sauce.
-I like guitar necks that are so flat on the back that they are like rounded off 2x4s
-I like ridiculous tactical and balls out difficult games like red orchestra and hate COD
-FF7 and its spinoffs are some of the worst games I have ever played.
-I liked duke nukem forever.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 8, 2013)

Bekanor said:


> I'm stoked to be a straight, middle class white guy.
> 
> I don't feel the slightest bit of guilt for being the above.



There is no real reason why you should


----------



## yingmin (Apr 8, 2013)

Inspired by a jazz recommendation thread:

I love jazz, but find fusion almost painfully boring. I've never heard anything by Weather Report, Return to Forever, any Allan Holdsworth, Al di Meola or John McLaughlin, anything that I remotely gave a shit about.

I also can't stand jazz trumpet players, because every single one I've ever heard had awful, awful tone. I can't listen to Louis Armstrong or Dizzy Gillespie, Miles Davis is hard (and I think his experimental stuff like Bitches Brew is terrible, anyway) and Don Cherry almost ruins the Shape of Jazz to Come for me.

Despite being a guitarist who listens to jazz, there are very few jazz guitar players I care about at all.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 8, 2013)

Unpopular opinion? Coke is better than pepsi!


----------



## Asrial (Apr 8, 2013)

Loganator259 said:


> -I think that ALL drugs should be legalized.
> -I think the drinking age should be abolished.
> -I believe Obama is a war monger, and war criminal.
> -I think automatic weapons should be legalized (if you have money you can legally get them in most states anyway)
> -I believe all non chemical addiction is bullshit, and drug addiction/alcohol is not a disease, it is something that you bring upon yourself.



Waow, those are some pretty hefty opinions.

Legalize ALL the drugs? Hell no! You might be using "survival of the fittest" as your mantra here, but there are some pretty hefty drugs out there (scopolamine, crocodil) that I would never ever want in my vicinity.
American drinking age is bullshit, agreed, but there's a reason there is a drinking age restriction.
Okay, exactly what country did he wage war upon, that wasn't originally started by the Bush administration? 
Guns are bad, m'kay? (well, that's more me than anything else)
Define "non-chemical". Because you can easily get addicted to sex, gambling or drama, alone by a craving for released dopamine, which is an organic molecule/chemical.

Sorry, saw that post and had to respond.

More opinions from me:
-If you complaint about you being fat in any way, you're a slob. Seriously.
-If you don't like soda because of the carbonation, I officially think you are weird as fuck. It's a fucking tasteless, odorless gas!
-The rich should be taxed more heavily than they currently are, with the increased revenue going to tax reliefs for the poor and community goods.
-"The popular guy" is popular for a reason, albeit not always being the right.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2013)

Dimebag was very overrated (which makes me sound like a hipster, but that does not make it less true), Kobain was heroin-addled man-child who could not play guitar, and by half of Nirvana's career, not sing either.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 8, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Kobain was heroin-addled man-child who could not play guitar, and by half of Nirvana's career, not sing either.


I think it's pretty obvious, to me anyway, that Dave Grohl was the talent behind that outfit.


----------



## mcd (Apr 8, 2013)

JFK was the last truly elected president, AND he was a libertarian


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 8, 2013)

dream theater sucks
djent sucks
america sucks
ibanez sucks (what's up with those necks mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn)


----------



## mcd (Apr 8, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> dream theater sucks
> djent sucks
> america sucks
> ibanez sucks (what's up with those necks mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn)



Dream theater is ok
DJENT SUCKS
America doesn't suck as an ideal, but America sucks right now.
I hate ibby's

and EDIT: I am an isolationist in my foreign policy views. Therefore I hate when people that aren't American comment on America. You think America sucks? Well go fuck yourself!


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 8, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> america sucks


This thread is about unpopular opinions. Please stay on topic.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 8, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> dream theater sucks
> djent sucks
> america sucks
> ibanez sucks (what's up with those necks mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn)



One of my best friends is from Sweden..... y'all hate everything! 

To much time stuck indoors....


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2013)

mcd said:


> and EDIT: I am an isolationist in my foreign policy views. Therefore I hate when people that aren't American comment on America. You think America sucks? Well go fuck yourself!



If I were to stand on your toe, would you have an opinion on that, or would you just respect my right to stand where I want? After all, surely only I can have an opinion on where I stand? A nation does not amass the amount of power the US has in a vaccuum, and as such, everything you do influences someone else.

The US has the power to blow most of the world away, and has in the last ten years engaged in a very hostile foreign policy towards a select number of nations. Like it or not, people are going to keep having opinions, and are going to keep commenting.



flexkill said:


> One of my best friends is from Sweden..... y'all hate everything!



Awwww, but I think of you more as a very dear friend... 


Fuck... This friend-zoning isn't going to work here...


----------



## flexkill (Apr 8, 2013)

Jakke said:


> If I were to stand on your toe, would you have an opinion on that, or would you just respect my right to stand where I want? After all, surely only I can have an opinion on where I stand? A nation does not amass the amount of power the US has in a vaccuum, and as such, everything you do influences someone else.
> 
> The US has the power to blow most of the world away, and has in the last ten years engaged in a very hostile foreign policy towards a select number of nations. Like it or not, people are going to keep having opinions, and are going to keep commenting.
> 
> ...



Jakke he dislikes americans so much he demands to only recognize me by my roots which is Irish....and he hates them too!!!


----------



## mcd (Apr 8, 2013)

Jakke said:


> If I were to stand on your toe, would you have an opinion on that, or would you just respect my right to stand where I want? After all, surely only I can have an opinion on where I stand? A nation does not amass the amount of power the US has in a vaccuum, and as such, everything you do influences someone else.
> 
> The US has the power to blow most of the world away, and has in the last ten years engaged in a very hostile foreign policy towards a select number of nations. Like it or not, people are going to keep having opinions, and are going to keep commenting.



The usa has engaged in a very aggressive foreign policy for much longer than a decade. I don't think you understand what I mean by i am an isolationist. The fact that America has a bunch of bombs is minute to the fact that America has restructured the world to its liking. I think it would be best if we just let the world burn and/or prosper around us and we not give a fuck about it. 

And to answer the toe question, if you were to stand on my toe I'd politely inform you that you were on my toe. After I have made you aware of the situation between your toe and my foot, if you did not politely remove it, I would make you aware of the situation of my fist and your face, repeatedly.


----------



## Nag (Apr 8, 2013)

My unpopular opinions :

- djent is boring
- prog fans are elitists
- minor scales are still cool
- religion is overrated
- math is cool
...

time to get neg repped


----------



## flexkill (Apr 8, 2013)

Nagash said:


> My unpopular opinions :
> 
> - djent is boring
> - prog fans are elitists
> ...



If anyone Neg reps in this thread....well...thats a shame.


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 8, 2013)

I am a conservative libertarian.

I openly carry a handgun. (It is my opinion that open carry is better than concealed)

I hate Fender and Gibson. 

I hate 1911s, and any other handguns with manual safeties. 

I hate McDonalds, Subway, Pizza Hut, and Little Caesar's, and I have reasons for all four.

If it isn't metal, I don't want to hear it.

What is "popular" in music is not music. It is a disgusting distortion of what music should be, and should be illegal to be played in public.

I hate environmentalists. 

I refuse to recycle. I throw everything in the trash. Recycling is a scam. It doesn't produce anything, and it is a money pit.

I hate vegans. I get it. You're insane. Leave me alone.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 8, 2013)

The uk among others has been right with america when it comes to the aggressive foreign policy so to point to the us and place the blame on them is a little unfair.

On a side note most objectors would be the first to complain if they couldn't drive their cars because their government didn't protect their oil interests.

In fact any government who announces a petrol ration because we are no longer able to afford to import oil because it is in the hands of anti west religious dictatorships will face a huge revolt.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I might actually be starting to like it when people here talk about hating America, or talk whatever other shit about it. It makes it much easier for me to decide who I don't like .



Yes, I do keep a mental Shit List of forumites who suck.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> *I am a conservative libertarian.*
> 
> 
> *What is "popular" in music is not music. It is a disgusting distortion of what music should be, and should be illegal to be played in public.*



>Is libertarian

>Wants to ban an expression of free speech


----------



## Albionic (Apr 8, 2013)

i keep thinking of more

Anyone who constantly posts on FB that they love their kids sooooo much do so because they are too lazy to spend time with their children and actually prove it. Time spent posting that crap is better spent with their children. Seriously, it's always those who drop their kids on relatives at the drop of a hat who are subjecting all their FB friends to that shit.


----------



## mcd (Apr 8, 2013)

just remembered this unpopular thought I have.

The UN is a worthless pile of shit... I don't see its purpose.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 8, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Jakke he dislikes americans so much he demands to only recognize me by my roots which is Irish....and he hates them too!!!


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 8, 2013)

Jakke said:


> >Is libertarian
> 
> >Wants to ban an expression of free speech





I say that mostly in hyperbole. I, of course, do not want to "ban" anything. I just hate it so much!!!!


----------



## flexkill (Apr 8, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


>





I know, I know....but it happens to be true 

My moms parents from Bangor.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't like video games with an emphasis on story telling. Unfortunately, many games these days focus on just that.

There are those rare games out there like Deus Ex and GTA that are able to balance the two.

Also, I like Call of Duty multiplayer. It's mindless fun people.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 8, 2013)

My two unpopular opinions:
If you're an active member of the occupy movement, you're probably a slacking loser and should get a job. Maybe this opinion is more popular than I may think but I'll take my chances 
Jimi Hendrix sucks *IMO*. I always explicitly add that it's my opinion and still people won't accept and try to convince me how great he is/was. And when that happens I'll be fanning the flames for fun hahaha


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 8, 2013)

- Djent sucks
- Djent is not complex
- Yes, Djent is a genre
- Djent is like ultra-low tuned nu-metal with even more syncopation
- I hate whiny clean vocals on top of heavy riffs.
- Deathcore is not evolution of death metal. Its different breed, evolution implies something is better, and it isn't.
- People who cant stand criticism and opinions different than theirs.


----------



## Addison90 (Apr 8, 2013)

lol



DarkWolfXV said:


> - Djent sucks
> - I hate whiny clean vocals on top of heavy riffs.
> - Deathcore is not evolution of death metal. Its different breed, evolution implies something is better, and it isn't.





Don Vito said:


> This thread is about unpopular opinions. Please stay on topic.


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 8, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> - Deathcore is not evolution of death metal. Its different breed, evolution implies something is better, and it isn't.


If evolution's only point is to best a lifeform, why did dinosaurs end up as birds?

I kid, I kid.

/off topic


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> - Deathcore is not evolution of death metal. Its different breed, evolution implies something is better, and it isn't.



No, deathcore is clearly an evolution of death metal, but I think it's you who doesn't really understand what evolution is. Evolution does not work towards something that is arbitrarily "better" (since there are few things in nature that are objectively "better" than something else), it is instead the mechanism in where organism change to fit an open evolutionary niche.

To extend the evolutionary reasoning to deathcore-death metal. Deathcore obviously had something different to offer people than what death metal have, such as frequent breakdowns, a powerful scene associated with it, and melodic elements (but at the same time being heavier than melodic death). This looks like an open niche to me....

Thus a genre was formed to fit this niche, namely deathcore. Ergo, it is evolution, but not according to your definition, which is the wrong definition.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 8, 2013)

I hate any musical genre with core stuck on the end of it.

in fact i only recognize Jazz,blues,pop,classical,rock, metal and death metal as genres. All others are trendy labels.

edit:I'll also allow punk


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 8, 2013)

Jakke said:


> No, deathcore is clearly an evolution of death metal, but I think it's you who doesn't really understand what evolution is. Evolution does not work towards something that is arbitrarily "better" (since there are few things in nature that are objectively "better" than something else), it is instead the mechanism in where organism change to fit an open evolutionary niche.
> 
> To extend the evolutionary reasoning to deathcore-death metal. Deathcore obviously had something different to offer people than what death metal have, such as frequent breakdowns, a powerful scene associated with it, and melodic elements (but at the same time being heavier than melodic death). This looks like an open niche to me....
> 
> Thus a genre was formed to fit this niche, namely deathcore. Ergo, it is evolution, but not according to your definition, which is the wrong definition.


 
Its not, yes organisms evolve to fit into a certain environment, so they are aiming to be "better" in relation to that environment. Deathcore is, but only for some people, that would mean evolution. But for some people it isn't, and that isn't evolution. Check out this video if you want:

I do like some deathcore, but to me it isn't evolution of death metal.


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's another one that people may hate me for:

Solid black guitars are better looking than one with a paper thin veneer and transparent finish


----------



## davidengel (Apr 8, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Michigan is a pretty ok place to live. Lots of natural beauty.



Everyone (in my area) drives like dickheads though  It seems like it only takes less than an inch of snow to cause everyone to start driving 10-15 under the speed limit. Sometimes they'll go under the speed limit if there's snow not on the road, but 15 feet away and off of the road, melting. Get the fuck out of my way, I'm driving a Cadillac 

OT: If you drive under the posted speed limit you're an asshole. I understand if it's extremely bad out, but it seems like everyone here forgets how to drive every winter.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Apr 8, 2013)

*Shields on*

I like skrillex and i have released a dubstep album...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't stand people that don't recycle. Honestly, just put the shit in a different bin and put that bin in front of your house on a different day. It's not fucking hard.

If you litter, you're a bastard. Just hold on to that shit until you get to a garbage can, usually they are pretty close. In my town we have them at every bus stop.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 8, 2013)

John Petrucci looks fat. 

Wherez da estheticzzzz?


----------



## Sunyata (Apr 8, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> John Petrucci looks fat.
> 
> Wherez da estheticzzzz?



Should see the recent mesa boogie video of him. I felt a glimmer of hope as he seems to have lost a lot of his muscle/fat bulk. Seeing as how the bigger he got, the more terrible his music got, this could be great news.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 8, 2013)

davidengel said:


> Everyone (in my area) drives like dickheads though  It seems like it only takes less than an inch of snow to cause everyone to start driving 10-15 under the speed limit. Sometimes they'll go under the speed limit if there's snow not on the road, but 15 feet away and off of the road, melting. Get the fuck out of my way, I'm driving a Cadillac
> 
> OT: If you drive under the posted speed limit you're an asshole. I understand if it's extremely bad out, but it seems like everyone here forgets how to drive every winter.


 
Yeah, this is pretty common everywhere in the midwest with the exception of Chicago where everyone drives 90 mi/hr regardless of speed limits or weather . I lived in Lansing for quite a while in college and Kzoo is no different in this respect.

There's definitely plenty I could complain about, but no more than I could about anywhere else. Granted, I'm trying to get out due to the lack of jobs in my field/perhaps going to grad school. I don't have a problem with the place overall though.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The off-topic areas of SS.org are like the Mos Eisley cantina. You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 8, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> Should see the recent mesa boogie video of him. I felt a glimmer of hope as he seems to have lost a lot of his muscle/fat bulk. Seeing as how the bigger he got, the more terrible his music got, this could be great news.



The funny thing is...the more jacked he looks, the less heavy DT's music tends to be.


----------

